

Lawmakers Say Snowden Was 'Helped' by Foreign Power - techinsidr
http://www.securityweek.com/us-lawmakers-say-snowden-was-helped-foreign-power

======
pnut
Well, to be fair, the article says the two Republican congressmen actually
just dangled some innuendo, but stopped short of providing evidence, naming
names, or specifically citing what was gained by each party under the
suggested arrangement.

For all the strain that computer automation puts on the common man, I am hotly
anticipating the removal of humans from the machinery of governance.

